# ISO advice making almond-crusted salmon



## Mylegsbig (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to crush up some almonds and coat some sockeye salmon i have.

what would be a good binder? I  want a really good adhesive i hate crusts that fall apart.


Also, should i cook it as normal?  Medium heat, ss skillet, olive oil, 3 minutes a side.

Cheers guys!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2007)

No binder, just spin up your almonds real well.  I have also had fine results with just sliced almonds. Just press the fish into them really well.

Start almond side down, medium heat, toast, flip, finish.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 18, 2007)

you mean put em in the blender?

could i still to this fish with lemon if i crust it with almonds?


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't see why not on the lemons.  And to reiterate the guy with egg on his face P) you don't really need a binder.  I regularly crust my salmon with macadamia nuts (heavenly, but a little pricey).  I do use olive oil on the fish, but it's hardly what I'd call a binding agent.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2007)

Not blender, but food processor.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 18, 2007)

at moms house...no access to food processor.... is it even worth it.  i would think a blender would have a similar effect.


----------



## GB (Nov 18, 2007)

Use a chefs knife leg. Just chop them up nice and fine. I think a blender might make them too fine. A knife won't take very long though.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 18, 2007)

This is "previously frozen" sockeye salmon ....i forgot to smell it..i hope its worth a crap....is previously frozen fish any good?  ugh.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 18, 2007)

Got news for ya, Big:  Most fish is previously frozen.  It's fine, especially for someone who lives in Texas.  You don't have the benefit of living literally a couple of miles away from fresh salmon like some of us; just like we don't have the luxury of living next to shrimp.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 18, 2007)

well we can get awesome fresh fish..but usually only one at a time...they had fresh halibut only today and i didnt wanna pay 20 a pound


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 18, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> well we can get awesome fresh fish..but usually only one at a time...they had fresh halibut only today and i didnt wanna pay 20 a pound



That's different though; you can get halibut in the Gulf Coast IIRC.  The salmon you're talking about is Pacific Northwest.  Your salmon had to travel about 2000 miles to get to you :P


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 18, 2007)

uh oh

How does the seasons of Sockeye Salmon work?  Its so much prettier than other salmon ive seen.  is it available year round?


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 18, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> uh oh
> 
> How does the seasons of Sockeye Salmon work?  Its so much prettier than other salmon ive seen.  is it available year round?



Wild caught is not available year round, no.
Farm caught is, and there are a number of salmon farms in this region.

But if you think Sockeye is great, try Coho or Steelhead.


----------



## eatsOats (Dec 8, 2007)

Poppinfresh said:


> Wild caught is not available year round, no.
> Farm caught is, and there are a number of salmon farms in this region.
> 
> But if you think Sockeye is great, try Coho or Steelhead.


Co-sign on the fish in the PNW.  My father is a fishing guide in the Columbia River Gorge, and the Steelhead we catch on the Deschutes River in Oregon are by far the tastiest I've had!  And man do they put up a good fight.


----------

